# Helotes Pit Smoker



## shutterlyexpose (May 26, 2017)

I purchased a Smoker while in TX a few days ago. I have been going down to TX to see my son for 3 years and kept looking at the Helotes Pits. I jumped off the fence and purchased one. I was able to have it deliver to my sons house and am currently waiting for him to move home in the next few weeks. I was able to smoke a brisket and pork butt along with both beef and pork ribs while being down there. All of witch turned out excellent. I am so stoked to get it home and to be able to use it.













IMG_4363-1.jpg



__ shutterlyexpose
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_4365-1.jpg



__ shutterlyexpose
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_4406.jpg



__ shutterlyexpose
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_4409.jpg



__ shutterlyexpose
__ May 26, 2017


















Pit on lot.jpg



__ shutterlyexpose
__ May 26, 2017


----------



## phatbac (May 26, 2017)

Congrats on the new Pit looks really well made!

Good looking food too!

Welcome to SMF too!

Happy Smoking

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## shutterlyexpose (May 26, 2017)

Thank you Sir,

Now I just need to get it to my home in Indiana...it will be here soon


----------



## b-one (May 26, 2017)

Congrats nice pit!


----------



## smokeintheair (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you have any issues retaining heat or smoke leaking through the sides of the main cooking door since they're not fully flanged on the side?


----------

